# Indoor ground breaker



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Got the urn free from my local hardware due to a crack in the urn that you have to look hard to find. The skelly is from walmart, just used the skull and arms. This would work well both inside or out .


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! Great find on the urn. Actually even if you could see the crack it would add to the prop. I was going to get these skeletons at walmart a few weeks ago, but now I think I will definitly get one for my graveyard scene.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat. It's almost like there is a portal between our world and Halloweentown in that urn and he is stuck in between. I like it. May have to "borrow" it.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice! Good idea!

Ana


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a great idea. Nice job!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it. Simple and effective. Good job.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOVE that idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that ..great job BD..
he needs a snaug


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him too, BD...nice idea...very portable...good work


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like that a lot! It looks like an idea that I may have to borrow - I might actually be able to get something like that finished before Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, I figured most people have old flower pots around. Just adding some spainish moss and a skelly or even just the hand would make for a simple prop for the end table or the porch steeps. And that skelly ground breaker at walmart was the best looking one I have seen in awhile too. And for $10 you get a nice skull, two arms and two legs that can be used in any number of ways.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome looking prop!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool, now I know what I can work on today, I picked up two of those urns at Curbys, and two of the skellie packs at Walmart, thanks Bill


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How did I miss this? Love the idea! You executed it very well, BD!


----------



## ShakeySkellie (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool. I think even I could make one!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is great! What a good idea!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great idea!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This really is a great idea for an item most folks would have knocking around.

It looks great. Thanks for the idea!


----------

